# Tuxedo Drapes????



## kcp

I've got a client who wants senior pictures done for the school yearbook.  I've already contacted the school, and the students are supposed to be in tuxedos for submission to the yearbook.

I've searched Google and some sites for tuxedo drapes and I'm not having any luck.   Can any of you tell me where you got yours to do your photos shoots with?  My shoot is in less than 2 weeks!   Help!!!


Thanks!


----------



## kcp

Anyone?????  Bueller?

:meh:


----------



## Jarrod Hershel

*can i buy a tuxedo and drape for senior pictures*

Drapes can be purchased from Denny's. Tuxedos you should get from a regular tux place, You will need to have the shirts cut up the back and a Velcro fastener made. You will also need shirts and tux jackets in small medium large and extra large and possibly 2X or 3X.


----------



## ScottsdaleImages

If you are only photographing one senior for this, why are you concerned about Tux drapes. The senior should know what is required and make arrangements to rent a Tux. If he is balking at that, let him do the "school" required shot with the contract photographer and you do his expresive images. 

Unless you are including the cost of the rental in your session, I wouldn't consider taking on that responsiblity.


----------



## chakalakasp

Why does everyone keep posting topics with lots of question marks????  You do realize how this makes you look???


----------



## Hilary Mona

Drapes can be purchased from Denny's. Tuxedos you should get from a regular tux place, You will need to have the shirts cut up the back and a Velcro fastener made. You will also need shirts and tux jackets in small medium large and extra large and possibly 2X or 3X


----------

